# hands&lantern



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

lantern&hands all done for ferryman, hands made with the instructions from "Crow" found at spookyblue.com Thanks!!!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Try again shar.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool!

p.s. just use







around the url


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

great job! thanks again for telling me where to find the instructions


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks great, thanks for sharing

here is a link to the hands part of this at spookyblue

http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/brigands/crow/paper-mache-skeleton05.htm


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very cool!!!!! love the color


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice! Did you make the lantern too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Love it...How/where are you going to use it? On a body, from behind a tree or stone???
and thanks for the link too!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

That's really great work.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! Very impressive!! I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great !


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments and help lol. I am getting embarrassed at the trouble I am having posting pictures, it works ok on other forums?
I am making a skull for the hands and lantern -(following stolloween's instructions). I want to build a ferryman out of this. The lantern was made from a plastic V-8 jug. The bow of the boat, which he will stand in is half done. All this humidity is making drying time slow.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Making the lantern out of the V-8 bottle was a great idea, good thinking. Keep the pictures coming. Very interested in seeing how this project goes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

They look great.. Very nice work. What plans do you have for the light in the lantern?


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks! playing it safe and using a flicker tealight.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

those look great, ! the ferryman sounds interesting, can't see what you do with it! also- very creative, using the v-8 bottle!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent work Shar, very cool!


----------

